# Greece 200 Years Special #1 : The Haitian Connection



## Huaqero (Mar 29, 2021)

2021 marks 200 years from the beginning of our War of Independence (WoI), with the 25th of March being the day which focuses the Independence Declaration event.
Yet, being a Stolen History member, I got the bad habit of questioning things and narratives and this has been proven more, much more fruitful than I could ever have suspected, for our WoI too.
I'm starting a _Greece 200 Years Stolen History Special_ series and I hope I find the time for more parts and more investigation, soon...

⬇⬇⬇​
In this part1 of the series, there is a case of minor importance even to us Greeks, it does not contribute to the Obscured World discussion (the next parts do), but it's a nice quick starter about how fake news are created and survive within the official History.

It is often discussed in history panels and in articles that the first people who recognized and supported our WoI were the Haitians under revolutionary President Jean-Pierre Boyer, one of the leaders of the Haitian Revolution and President of Haiti from 1818 to 1843.
We read that, being successful revolutionaries, they were friendly to our cause and responded not only in words, they also sent us help.
There was also a discussion these days that Greece should have invited Haitian officials to the manifestations that took place on the 25th of March, together with the French, the British and the Russian ones, from the great powers of the era that supported us.

Well ... should we have done so?




According to the narrative, a group of Greek scholars and intellectuals in Europe started sending letters to prominent foreign political figures, asking for help with our revolution.
The only one who responded by letter was Haiti's JP Boyer and 100 Haitian fighters sailed for Greece, to help.
Boyer also sent us 45 tonnes of coffee, to be sold by us, in order to get cash for weapons and ammo.
That's the story, thanks Haiti !

So, what happened to the 100 Haitian men, were they good fighters, did they help, how many returned home?
Well, they didn't even make it to Greece. They perished en route, as the journey was "almost impossible".
Forget the coffee load, what happened to them?
I still have not been able to find any mentioning or record of where and when they embarked, on which ship and how their loss was let known.
Note also that this was an "impossible journey" for men, yet the mail correspondence had no trouble going back and forth the ocean...

As our WfI is full of missing bodies, could that have been a fake news story? What documents do we have about it?
_Well, it turns out that the only document we have is the ...* translation* of Boyer's response letter, found in the chronicles of a Greek revolutionary secret society member._
Not the original. Hmmm...

And what does he say in the letter? He sounds very sympathetic to our cause and said he thought of sending us some cash, but the poor economic conditions in Haiti prevented them from doing so. They would love to help in the future.
'Coffee', '100 men'? These are not mentioned anywhere in his letter, nor is there any other source about them. They are just mentioned in the history articles, out of nowhere.

The Greek revolutionaries' letters to other countries' leaders cannot be found, either.




Adamantios Korais, a Greek scholar, the main figure in this story​
So, what do you think? Isn't it clear that this was a _propagandistic fake-news piece_, written by the revolutionaries in an equally fake chronicle, which was later 'found' and took its own way in the WoI narrative? Yet, it managed to survive and reach our 200th anniversary as a historic fact.
Imagine if we actually asked the unaware Haitian government to participate in our manifestations!
Maybe, the fact that we did not invite them says it all...

I'd love to see that, though, how they would scratch their heads while accepting the invitation...
?
"(What? When did we help them?) ... Whatever, let's take a trip to Greece, they pay...! "
?​(Update: This is the thread of the same theme that I wrote on twitter : 
_View: https://twitter.com/UBKFrantisek/status/1372908579146043396?s=20_

I imagined that there would be a backlash against it, especially these days of our national celebrations' festivities, yet there was none until now, instead it was liked and retweeted by accounts on the patriotic and even nationalistic side... )


----------

